# Out At the Pond



## Icefisher15 (May 16, 2007)

Got out to another pond today, all i used was my Kistler Helium LTX with a TD-Z and 16lb gamma flouro with a white 3/8th's ounce chatterbait, was a good time catching bass mainly a pound and under, small but still a great time for me. Then I went to a very shallow channel like part of the pond and saw a decent bass dart away from shore, threw the chatterbait out and second crank in hooked up with it, was close to 4lbs being the biggest bass for me this year....lol ...and of course I couldnt find the camera in my car, just got a pic on my cell phone which does no good for you all. Well thats what I got on my day off. Good luck to all.


----------



## Jim (May 17, 2007)

Good job man! That TD-Z is a winner!


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 17, 2007)

Good report - how are you working the Chatterbait?


----------



## dampeoples (May 17, 2007)

Nice! Sure beats working 

And yeah, I like my Diawa's too, I'm startign to love my BWII, even more than my STX and Scorpion MG!!


----------



## Icefisher15 (May 17, 2007)

esquired said:


> Good report - how are you working the Chatterbait?


 Right now im just crankin it right below the surface of the water, just like a spinnerbait or a crankbait but with a varied reel speed, slow the reel speed down then crank faster all of a sudden then slow it back down, this gives the lure a very erratic swimming mostion.

Thanks to all.


----------

